# how much gonal F did you take?



## sunshine rain (May 5, 2012)

I was just wondering how much gonal F you ladies took for each cycle you have had.  I am currently day 8 and awaiting my second scan on day 10, fingers crossed my follies have grown


----------



## Mrs Davies (May 6, 2010)

Hiya sunshine rain!!

I started off on 187.5 but then they dropped me down to 150 after 6 days . My 2nd scan showed16 follicles !! and a few little ones too.

Good luck with your cycle xxx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I was started on 150ml and at a 7 day scan I only had one follie.  I was then put on 300ml and stimmed for another 11 days.

Good luck

Stacey
x


----------



## Ash78 (May 1, 2012)

Hi,

On my last round I took 225 - and I hyper stimulated!

This time I'm on 112.5 - There are many follicles but they're not big enough. So I've been stimming for ages now!


----------



## sunshine rain (May 5, 2012)

I know everyone is so different, I have had 300IU for 3 days, then dropped to 150IU for 1 day and now 75IU for 4 days. It all seems a bit arbitrary that he has changed my dose like this as he only scanned after taking the 300IU and then repeat one tomorrow morning after 5 injections.   who knows what tomorrow will bring....

I inject into my tummy at 8pm, what time do you ladies do and where?


----------



## C-M-F (Mar 22, 2012)

I was on 225 for 9 days, scan on day 6 found 10 follies on each side between 7 and 10 mm.  Day 9 scan found a few over 18 mm and several smaller ones.

Injected at 7 p.m. into my tummy - found my thighs really did not like injections much!

Hope your scan went well.


----------



## knickerbockerglory (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi

the docs take into account your age, weight, hormone profile, previous response if you've had a cycle before etc etc so we are all different - there's no 'right' dose! I was on 225iu initially, after day 6 scan it was upped to 300iu, at the end got 10 follies and 9 eggs. Next time I will start on 300iu.

I also injected in my tummy (plenty of padding, lol), I did one each side and tried to do a zigzag pattern - apparently thats what diabetics do so that you avoid injecting the same place twice - not sure I did it 100% right but wasnt very painful.

Good luck, hope you get lots of lovely good quality eggs

Nicx


----------



## sunshine rain (May 5, 2012)

Thank you everyone, I have now finished my course of gonal F for this cycle and have 2 big follies at 17mm, 2 follies at 15mm and 1 follie at 12mm.  I am currently day 12 and the doc is really happy with how its progressing
Fingers and toes crossed now


----------

